# New bike day! 2013 Giant Defy Composite 0



## dxdgenert (Jun 19, 2008)

Just arrived:
Brand new, 2013 Giant Defy Composite 0, size small.









My requirements for a new bike were:
1) carbon fiber
2) full Ultegra Di2 build (including brakes and crankset)
3) cost less than $2000
Not only did I meet all of my requirements, I was able to keep things in the "family", as well. The Defy will sit alongside my TCR Advanced T-Mobile, for the time being. The Defy is 1.5-2 lbs. heavier than the TCR Advanced but I could shave weight by switching over the Mavic wheelset and Ritchey WCS carbon cockpit. I'm going to leave things be, however. For a while, it'll be nice to just ride The bike and not worry about a few grams here or there!

I cannot wait to get out for a ride tomorrow and Monday!


----------

